# Pay Delayed... 🤬🤬🤬🤬



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity 🤬🤬 

“Sorry, we are a bit behind” but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!

Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


It may not show yet on your main screen but if you look at the pay total under activity it is usually there.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It happens almost daily in my market.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


Yep


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah it's happening here


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Funny, thier pay isn’t delayed....:confusion:


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

yep. still waiting.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Didn't drive today, but in one of my local FB groups, someone mentioned this:



> Go to where you can cash out for instant pay. The correct amount is there. I cashed out.


Don't know if that would work for everyone or not.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Apparently I can cash it out, as it shows in my "balance", but it does not show in all places in my earnings activity. I can not guess the complexity. Today I got credited the airport guarantees, ride by ride. If you look at the cash out options you might have the pay. I think they are experiencing a database failure.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tech company ...MY ASS!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


None of mine from today are showing.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I got a tip and can't even send a thank you!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Rides are Still not there and I can’t cash out 🤬🤬🤬 guess it’s Lyft until they fix it, ain’t driving for free


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> *guess it's Lyft until they fix it, ain't driving for free.....*


.......damn close to "driving for free" with Lyft.
Patience Is a Virtue.
But I get your "reasoning".
Teach Khosrowshahi a lesson he'll never forget.

"_WHAT Do U mean @MissAnne is NOT online??"_


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

18 hours now without earnings being updated and not a single word from Uber.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I know right..... just a "Earnings are delayed, we are working diligently to fix it, don't worry your pay and bonuses are safe until the problem is fixed"..... BULLSHIT, you got your pay from the riders, you need to pay us !!!!

And it wouldn't be so bad, but this is my Christmas money that I need to buy gifts, I can't cash out how the hell am I going to buy gifts


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow this shit is still going on the next day??? Jesus!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I talked to customer service this morning, and they said it could take another 48 to 72 hours before it’s fixed.... this is BS


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Whomever screwed up our pay should be deactivated immediately from Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Tech company ...MY ASS!


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

FLYING CARS !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !
> 
> FLYING CARS !


I'll have a flying unicorn before Uber has flying cars.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> None of mine from today are showing.


Check the Earnings link on the right side. It shows in your balance. I think it means that one system is not communicating with the other. Very annoying.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LADryver said:


> Check the Earnings link on the right side. It shows in your balance. I think it means that one system is not communicating with the other. Very annoying.


Very annoying, that's Uber middle name.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> I talked to customer service this morning, and they said it could take another 48 to 72 hours before it's fixed.... this is BS


Try Cashing out. It should be there. I had no problem.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Nope, NO EARNINGS !!!









But, I did find some of the trips.... of course, the long ones aren't there... those Trips were each about $25 &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Click your picture. Click earnings. Click cash out. Your money will be there.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

It’s not there, even the Uber customer service guy said it’s sitting in limbo and they’re diligently working to fix the problem 🤬🤬


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

The counterfeit machine is broke.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> It's not there, even the Uber customer service guy said it's sitting in limbo and they're diligently working to fix the problem &#129324;&#129324;


Did you do what I said? Does it say no money is available? What does your balance show? Post a screen shot of the below page.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I did try what you said, Balance shows $0, no activity this week as pictured above


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


If you need the money that fast and that badly I would suggest a change in career.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I did try what you said, Balance shows $0, no activity this week as pictured above


That is your weekly summary. Click cash out as shown on my screen. If people were not able to cash out, drivers would be kicking and screaming and I am on many nationwide uber groups.

Trips are not posting but we are able to cash out.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm selling squares for when Uber will fix this. $5 a square, week is divided into 15 minute increments starting 12:01 am to 12:15 am Wednesday EST. Winner takes all. :biggrin: 

Okay this is a joke, I don't want to violate any rules or laws, but I bet it would be fun.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/earnings-update-error.366493/


WAHN said:


> Didn't drive today, but in one of my local FB groups, someone mentioned this:
> 
> Don't know if that would work for everyone or not.


My amount is incorrect though. I did 7 rides and it's only about $5.00 more than my 1 ride today.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Mine is updated and correct as of this post.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

They finally got it kinda fixed... 🤣. All my earnings are there, I can cash out, but it still says I didn’t drive on Monday..LOL

And just so you guys know, I have a full-time Monday through Friday job that pays me a lot of money, unfortunately my husband lost his job last week, so now I am out busting my ass every night trying to get enough money so that we can go home and see our family and buy some gifts for our nieces and nephews.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Rides are Still not there and I can't cash out &#129324;&#129324;&#129324; guess it's Lyft until they fix it, ain't driving for free


They will pay you for all your rides properly when they get it fixed 
It happens from time to time..


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Woohoo .... Seems like everything is fixed, it’s even show me that I drove on Monday, and all my fares are there, going to cash out and do some Christmas shopping tonight


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> Woohoo .... Seems like everything is fixed, it's even show me that I drove on Monday, and all my fares are there, going to cash out and do some Christmas shopping tonight


"_Glad to here this Pretty lady, @MissAnne I lost much sleep until rectified..... Allahu Akbar الله أكبر"_


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


Get out before


----------



## Rigger88 (Dec 21, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


My rides are showing up but when I use instant pay it takes about 2-6 hours to receive my pay. I spoke to both Uber and green Dot and they are working to fix this problem. I don't buy it. I've used instant pay for 2 years with no issue but over the last 2 weeks this has happened to me at least 6 times. If they've been working on it for two weeks my guess is they just don't care.


----------



## Uber Rick (Dec 2, 2019)

Rigger88 said:


> My rides are showing up but when I use instant pay it takes about 2-6 hours to receive my pay. I spoke to both Uber and green Dot and they are working to fix this problem. I don't buy it. I've used instant pay for 2 years with no issue but over the last 2 weeks this has happened to me at least 6 times. If they've been working on it for two weeks my guess is they just don't care.


This happened to me last night and again tonight. I cash out they say it was successful but, not uploaded to uber go bank card. Called uber, they said I.t. is working to fix a problem. I have been down so far for 5 hours. Funny that until last night I never had any problems cashing out.


----------



## Ken65 (Dec 24, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I did 6 rides tonight, about $75... not one of them I showing in my pay activity &#129324;&#129324;
> 
> "Sorry, we are a bit behind" but I bet the riders have all been charged for ride and Uber has their money !!! Give me my money !!
> 
> Anyone else having this problem??


Yes I am having this problem it's been over 10 days I did a ride on the 13 of December from Columbia to New Jersey the trip isn't showing and they haven't paid me for it I called them but they constantly keep saying that a team is working on it seems like the only thing I can do is wait smh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ITS THE

" UBER CHRISTMAS BONUS " !

A " HOLIDAY SCREWING" FROM UBER !

HO ! HO! HO!


----------

